# Just Got Super 44's



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I just got the super 44's put on the goat and it sounds amazing!
It is the perfect sound of what I was looking for.
I can't believe how great it sounds through the entire range of RPM's.

I'm still debating on the H pipe or not. I'm hearing mixed reviews about it.
I have a guy that will make it and put it on for $50.

I know this has been beatin thread.
But what do you guys think? 

I have a AEM CAI, res delete, and flowmaster 44's.

Thanks
Alan


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Congrats buddy.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey Al glad you liked the 44's. we've got similar mods, Flowmaster 44s and res delete, no CAI for me yet, but just to help you out a bit, my next mod is definitely an H-pipe. Goodluck and enjoy!


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Congrats!!! Mod. away Dude!!!


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm hearing back and fourth on the H-Pipe.
I hear you need it because i will help performance and sound better.

Then the muffler guy told me today that an H-Pipe will decrease performance.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Since you have the Res Delete, you have a true dual
exhaust (separate pipes). Adding an X-Pipe will only 
mellow out your sound, by balancing between the two pipes.
I don't think there will be any performance gain between the two.
Just my $.02
Larry


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

well I don't want mellow.
I want aggressive, grumble, american muscle sound.....I guess ill stay w/ straight pipes


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Actually I'm pretty sure both X-pipe and H-pipe will gain some power. You just might get a bit more out of the X-pipe rather the H-pipe because of better flow. H-pipe will give you the deep rumble your looking for, X-pipe will give you a sharp metallic note.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Aramz06,
When do you plan to get yours? 
I want to get one and have the money but I love the way it sounds so much now I don't want to mess it up.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

AlanSr said:


> Aramz06,
> When do you plan to get yours?
> I want to get one and have the money but I love the way it sounds so much now I don't want to mess it up.


No Idea when I'll get it, but its my next mod. I know the feeling that you don't want to risk giving up the sound of the 44's.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

If you like it now, get the H for sure. It deepens the tone and makes it sound even better.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

she's getting done right now.
it should be done in about 2 hrs.

does it matter where the pipe is placed? the guys is putting it a little further forward than I thought he would.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I got the H-Pipe and it sounds great! Not quite as loud in the car but about 2 tones deeper. 
I can feel a big HP increase! I guess the pipes needed to be balanced.

I'm extremely happy with it!!!

Thanks for all your input!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sounds like a plan for me. Glad you liked em, can you get a sound clip of them up if you get some free time?


----------



## shiftR (Jul 31, 2008)

I think I am going to switch the X pipe for the H after reading this. About 6 months ago I had the Super 44s with an X pipe put on. Never thought about the difference in the sound, and wasn't offered a choice. Although much much better than stock, the note is a bit too high, I want the deeper rumble. Waiting for that sound clip!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

a X pipe does more than just give better flow. exhaust does not flow, it pulses. the left and right bank send alternating pulses down their pipes. the X pipe interleaves those pulses and that has a little bit of scavenging effect as well as giving each pulse the benefit of both pipes past it to get out.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

here's what my high pitched, exotic, metallic sounding goat sounds like with a X


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

how do you add a sound clip?
I don't have a youtube account.
ill try to get one this weekend.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

AlanSr said:


> how do you add a sound clip?
> I don't have a youtube account.
> ill try to get one this weekend.


It's super easy; copy and paste deal once your Youtube account is set-up...Any issues, just give a shout...


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

Really interested in hearing the clip. After reading this post, I want to do this mod.

Waiting for the clip.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry about the crappy quality. I don't have a video camera so I had to use my phone.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Its sounds very good, what a beast.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

how did he get his car to stick to the wall?


----------



## fiacovo (Dec 12, 2007)

It sounds great!!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sounds good, I can tell its much louder in person or on a real camera.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Sounds good!


----------

